# Netgear wgr614v10 wireless routers slowing and disconnecting from network?



## b.rick690 (Jan 13, 2011)

I have the Netgear wgr614v10 router. When I have a wired connection through it, or a wireless connection it will slow and disconnect.

I do not have any problems when I connect my computer straight to my modem. I have 10 mb internet, and my connection is possword protected. 

I have reset the router, modem, and ensured that I do not have any viruses. I also updated the firmware on my wireless router.

What can I do to fix this problem??


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

try uninstall wireless adapter from your device manager and restart computer.also check your windows optional update and important update.If you have network adapter update in the optional update plesae do
Thanks.


----------



## b.rick690 (Jan 13, 2011)

It isn;t just my computer i am having the problems with. My girlfriends computer that is using the wireless, and also my xbox that is connected via ethernet to the wireless router slows and disconnects as well.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi b.rick690,

When you reset your router and Modem, is it Power Cycling them?

Have you tried a router RESET to the factory default and reconfigure everything? Please do not save your current setting then restore it. It's best to reconfigure the setting from scratch.

Please give us an update.


----------



## b.rick690 (Jan 13, 2011)

I have done the factory resets on both the wireless router and the modem. Updated the firmware on the wireless router, and applied windows update to my modem.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Also, from your wireless computer pls. install and run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector.
Click on the 'Show Networks' to display all wireless networks on the xirrus icon on your desktop of if you have one running in a corner. Tap the Printscreen key on your keyboard, open up Paint then choose Edit from the Menu and select Paste, then SAVE it. Upload and attached it here, click on Go Advanced and locate Manage Attachments Tab and attached the file.

Also, if your Wireless Mode in on Mixed Mode, please change it to B/G.


----------



## b.rick690 (Jan 13, 2011)

Ok I think this is what you wanted

Also could the SIP ALG, or the Port Scan/DoS protection being enabled be causing traffic flow problems?


----------



## b.rick690 (Jan 13, 2011)

Also it seems like my network issues go away when my xbox 360 is powered off. I do not have any network problems when my xbox is hooked up directly to the modem, but when its connected through the router via ethernet it is causing the network to disconnect.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Do you have a Static IP or DHCP assigned to your Xbox? The IP that it's using might be conflicting with your network. You might want to make sure that it has Static or Manual IP Assigned. Assign an IP that's not being used in your network.

Also, make sure that you have enough IP reserved in your Router settings, mine has 50 of them, 192.168.1.1 to 192.168.1.50.

Post update please.


----------



## b.rick690 (Jan 13, 2011)

\ I switched to a static ip address on my 360 and i am not currently having any problems. I am going to mess with it for a while and i will give you an update. I havent changed the dns yet, but as of right now I am not sure i need to seems to be working fine.


----------



## b.rick690 (Jan 13, 2011)

I changed my xbox 360 to be a static ip address and i am not having any issues of any kind with it now. I am still having problems with the laptops on the wireless internet. They do not disconnect, but they will intermittantly not load web pages.

Any idea of why this is???? On the xbox end however the problem seems totally fixed.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

This is good to hear.


> Any idea of why this is???? On the xbox end however the problem seems totally fixed.


Let's see what we can do to fix this issue.


> am still having problems with the laptops on the wireless internet.


Your Wireless selection is actually excellent, but please let's change it to Channel 11, see if it helps.

If that didn't help at all, *let's do a Test*....please remove your network encryption totally from the router's config page. Test your wireless connectivity and please report back here.


----------



## b.rick690 (Jan 13, 2011)

so i did a speed test, and i didn't clock any faster withour the encryption. Also even with no encryption on the network i still expirienced the same problems with my computer not loading the webpages, or my girlfriends computer. (my speed tests seem to fluxuate sometimes with a difference up to 3000 kbps 

Closing the browser and reopening often fixes the problem. (I used 3 different browsers same problem. 100 percent sure no virus on either computer)


----------



## b.rick690 (Jan 13, 2011)

also changing the channel did nothing


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Post #7 - try disabling the Port scan.

Also try changing your Router's Wireless Mode to B/G. Have you done this?


----------



## b.rick690 (Jan 13, 2011)

I disabled port scan and as of right now that seemed to help immensly. I do not however have any idea how to change the mode to bg, and should i still do it if i am not having the problems.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Keep an eye on your connection, if issue persist pls provide some print screens of your router settings. To change the Wireless Mode it's under Wireless tab, it's either called Radio or Wireless Mode.
Again, there's no need to change the Mode if your issue has been corrected.


----------



## b.rick690 (Jan 13, 2011)

ok I am still having constant problems with it slowing down the connection running through the router. Its still intermittant. I will have no problem at all, then all of a sudden it slows down to a stand still. and wont let me access any websites.

here are the lan and wireless settings and i will upload the wan settings. What else do you want to see. Also I have no idea how to change to B/G mode as i cannot find this setting anywhere on routerlogin.com


----------



## b.rick690 (Jan 13, 2011)

Here is a prtSC of my WanSetup screen.


----------



## b.rick690 (Jan 13, 2011)

also when i ask windows to diagnose the problem, this is the error tht i get.


----------



## b.rick690 (Jan 13, 2011)

bump!


----------



## b.rick690 (Jan 13, 2011)

*When xbox 360 is conneted to my wireless router via ethernet I constantly get booted*

Basically i get booted offline on all the devices in my house. I have narrowed the problem down to my xbox as i do not have any problems at all when it is not on.


Any suggestions on why this is happening, also i have tried a few things that did not fix the problem please see this link http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ng-and-disconnecting-from-network-543604.html 

I have provided screen shots of my settings in the link.

Any information would be greatly appreciated, also I am not the only one having this problem GameSpot Forums - Microsoft Xbox 360 - xbox live disconnects this person is having the exact same issue as me.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi, I was gone for a couple of days, extremely busy at work.

Anyway, I will need some print screens on the Wireless SettingsTab.


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

You have to check with ISP and turn off filters on router


----------

